# Best decarbon build-up spray for 2-stroke



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

I am geting a few of my older two-stroke chain saws and weedwackers going again after years of siting and being run on cheap 2-stroke oil mixed 32:1 . Switched to full synthetic 50:1 mix this year. The pistons and cyl. on them are pretty carboned up. Would Seafoam spray "Deep Creap" work better than carburator spray? I was thinking since it has light oil in it it might be better for use in the two strokes than carb. spray which makes a dry surface.?


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

shortlid said:


> I am geting a few of my older two-stroke chain saws and weedwackers going again after years of siting and being run on cheap 2-stroke oil mixed 32:1 . Switched to full synthetic 50:1 mix this year. The pistons and cyl. on them are pretty carboned up. Would Seafoam spray "Deep Creap" work better than carburator spray? I was thinking since it has light oil in it it might be better for use in the two strokes than carb. spray which makes a dry surface.?


Most of the carb sprays will eat up the O rings if left on to long. I perfer a crock pot and antifreeze. If you want a good synthetic lube try Amsoil Saber.
No more gunk build up in the engines, burns clean and film strength is #1.
I race 1/4 scales and use it with C16 racing fuel in Zenoah G23 engines. You won't find a better oil.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Try adding Marvel Mystery Oil to the gas.
Dean


----------



## kdsdude2002 (May 8, 2009)

Stihl has a de-carbonizer on the market. You pour it in through the spark plug hole and let it sit overnight.
Another little idea if your piston rings get stuck due to carbon build-up is to use a heat gun on the cylinder. Most of the time it will melt the carbon and free up the rings.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

Rentahusband said:


> Try adding Marvel Mystery Oil to the gas.
> Dean



I use it for de-carboning on my 4-strokes works for two strokes as well!! Cool!


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

kdsdude2002 said:


> Stihl has a de-carbonizer on the market. You pour it in through the spark plug hole and let it sit overnight.
> Another little idea if your piston rings get stuck due to carbon build-up is to use a heat gun on the cylinder. Most of the time it will melt the carbon and free up the rings.


If the combustion chamber temps in the 1,800 degress F. range would not blow the carbon out, how will a heat gun do it??


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

berryman b-12 chemtool will work wonders. just get as much plastic and rubber off as you can before spraying it down. the berryman soak that comes in a large can i would not suggest for carbon. 

we have not tried seafoam. please let me know how that works should you choose to try it.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

shortlid said:


> If teh combustion chamber temps doing blow the carbon out how will a heat gun do it??


The temperature from the combustion would do it, if the ring was not already stuck and the engine would start and run!

I use Sea Foam and Sea Foam Deep Creep, works very well to loosen up carbon and free up sticking piston rings.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

I used the Deep Creep and it worked wonders. Sprayed in spark plug hole. Let sit for over night.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

shortlid said:


> If the combustion chamber temps in the 1,800 degress F. range would not blow the carbon out, how will a heat gun do it??


Poster that referenced a heat gun was referring to a "Freeing Up A Stuck Piston Ring" and not removing the carbon build up from the engine. If you can get the engine started with a stuck ring, chances are the heat from running will in fact free up the sticking ring.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

Oh, got ya the heat gun is a tip for if the engine is seized with carbon build-up.


----------



## kdsdude2002 (May 8, 2009)

shortlid said:


> If the combustion chamber temps in the 1,800 degress F. range would not blow the carbon out, how will a heat gun do it??


I kind of wondered about that to when a 40 year tech and business owner told me about it. Then I tried it about 7 years ago on quite a few units that had the rings stuck. It worked. You might give it a try.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

Rentahusband said:


> Try adding Marvel Mystery Oil to the gas.
> Dean


I have used MMO in 4-strokes works wonders in geting carbon deposits out of the upper cyl and piston top!! Is it compatable with new 2-stroke oils though?? For that matter could just run some Seafoam in the tank with pre-mix? Might help in between the spraying the deep creep down the spark plug hole??


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

For a 2-cycle that will idle create a mixture of 1/2 Chevron Techron and 1/2 fuel mixture, use enough for the equipment to idle for 20-30 minutes, do not rev the engine because the carbon will come loose in chunks and screw things up big time, the carbon will start to drip from the muffler on a heavly carboned engine. When finished remove the muffler and check everything will be as clean as when new, except maybe the muffler. Have a good one. Geo


----------

